
US facial recognition to cover 97% of departing airline passengers within 4 yrs - thereare5lights
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/18/18484581/us-airport-facial-recognition-departing-flights-biometric-exit
======
sarcasmatwork
Is this for Americans, or everyone else? Because I would like to opt out now
as an American. Also sounds like a great database to have access too...

